

Ask HN: Know of any tests running of email obfuscation methods? - JohnPlummer

Silvan Mühlemann ran a test between 2006 and 2008 http://techblog.tilllate.com/2008/07/20/ten-methods-to-obfuscate-e-mail-addresses-compared/.<p>Has anyone seen anything more recent?<p>(I haven't so am starting my own http://www.johnplummer.com/js-html-and-css/email-obfuscation.html.)
======
dholowiski
I don't even bother obfuscating email addresses any more. My spam filter
handles it all for me.

~~~
JohnPlummer
I agree, it may well be a moot point. I am using gmail for the test and have
stopped anything being sent to the spam folder. Anything the filter would have
caught should still be labeled as spam though so I should be able to include
that figure in any results.

